# Dear Santa...



## Raindance

Well it is that time of year again and on the odd chance there is internet on the north pole, here's a chance to let Santa know what to place in your stocking come the 25th of December.

Do not worry about cost and that kind off stuff, you only need to have your name on the "Nice" list and being a forum member that is guaranteed!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

Dear Santa...

I want a Reo,
Two real insiders for my BB's
One of each flavor concentrate currently available,
An orange BB, (Make that three insiders)
A compact dual battery squonker,
9 Batteries, HG2's if possible, not that crap the elfes make.
1 Extrenal charger for the above

This is actually more difficult than it seems....

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Cor

Now if theres one setup i would really like....(ive been loveing big attys) i would like to get a Airomizer titan i drive long ways yo home that is in vivo limpo from pta and have yo make many a stop to refil my atty and change a pair of bats.If santa was just real sigh......

And if santa would add a mod i would get the hammer of god clone or authentic does not matter it would make a massive part to my small collection and fit many a big atty for long tips

Ps Santa please read this.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 19 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Raindance said:


> Dear Santa...
> 
> I want a Reo,
> Two real insiders for my BB's
> One of each flavor concentrate currently available,
> An orange BB, (Make that three insiders)
> A compact dual battery squonker,
> 9 Batteries, HG2's if possible, not that crap the elfes make.
> 1 Extrenal charger for the above
> 
> This is actually more difficult than it seems....
> 
> Regards


I don't think they make stockings big enough to fit all of that in

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Easy  boxer dna75c sqounker
That's not asking too much is it

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

Santa has the same attitude towards me as Lady Luck but I'm going to let him know anyway just incase he has a change in heart lol

Dear Clausy, I'd love a Ratblack BB or a Molly, now I know I'm not your favorite but lets get real for second, what would you prefer, cookies and milk or a proper Portuguese Espetada and red wine  You know where it's at

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Ugi

Dear Santa please go to the above peoples houses as they need you more than me....I have the RSQ squonker and very pleased with it. Merry Christmas to myself...so you can skip me

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Dear Santa....

A BB with both an Exocet and insider will do

Sincerely the guy who gave you milk and cookies all those years ago...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Dear Santa,

I would like you to send an easy-to-operate device to anyone who meets these criteria:

1. A newbie to the forum
2. The newbie must want to switch from stinkies to vaping, or has recently done so.

If you're so inclined, perhaps you could also include a bottle or two of juice.

Thank you, Santa!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Dear Santa, thank you for sending all my presents early. I knew I was a good boy, I just did not know that I was a favorite too. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Dear Santa

All I really want is a thermonuclear weapon - maybe a couple of babes in bikinis and trunk of cash - it's not a lot to ask for.

Thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer

Dear Santa,

Remember that time I asked you for a bike and I did not get it? Okay, well, first things first, Rudolph is okay an he's being fed and all. Now as for me I want a... uhm.... ahh... bugger, and I thought I had this figured out. Hold on, let me get back to you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## antonherbst

Oh dear Santa where do i start with my list? 

Oh heck let me try and keep this easy for you. 

1. Limelight squonker with the mech button and the 24mm flat atty mount.
2. Flave atty
3. LGHB2 x 2

That is all i want for Christmas this year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer

Hey Santa,

Me again. Pharaoh RTA. 

(Mom! Reindeers do not eat chocolates! And for the last time, no, we're not using him to power the Christmas lights!)

Rudolph sends his regards.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Remember friends, do not drink and drive over the festive season, cos then all you'll want for Christmas is to have the charges dropped... if you'r lucky that is. And once you are on the "Naughty" list there is little chance of that.

Rather have a vape and a nap.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Hi Nic
I would like to spend a day playing with @Rob Fisher 's toys. 
I "promise" to give it all back when i'm done. 

Ps. i am referring to his vape related toys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> Hi Nic
> I would like to spend a day playing with @Rob Fisher 's toys.
> I "promise" to give it all back when i'm done.
> 
> Ps. i am referring to his vape related toys.



Pull in @KZOR... ahhh you referring to my vape goodies... ok make an appointment... 

PS You are more than welcome to come play when you are in Durbs!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Rob Fisher said:


> PS You are more than welcome to come play when you are in Durbs!


....or in the spirit of christmas, you could rent an Antonov 225 and take your vape gear to visit @KZOR in Cape Town !

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## kabir499

Dear Santa

Hope you good!
I've behaved this year; and I've Persevered.

I wish for a Broadside Admiral.




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Dear Santa

On my wishlist is

10 x 100ml bottles of VM Strawberry 18mg
20 x 10ml bottles of VM menthol concentrate
5 x 30ml bottles of Witchers Brew Blackbird 18mg
3 x 100ml bottles of Joose-e-liqz Havana Nightz 9mg (if @Naeemhoosen will go higher, then that would be glorious)
3 x 100ml bottles of @Paulie 's Guava 9mg (same thing as above with the strength)
A new BB (my Flow atty needs one - i just need to decide on the colour but that is proving difficult
An Innokin Ares MTL RTA

While you are at it, I fully support what @Hooked said above - I.e. you dropping off an easy to use starter kit to all new vapers on this forum who need it and perhaps cant afford it. That would be very special indeed.

And somehow please cast some sort of spell to keep all of us on this forum and our families safe over the festive season.

Thank you, dankie !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dear Santa... I would like a Sky drop kit or two for my Skylines and a Hussar RTA Black Gold thank you!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Dear Santa,

Should you feel I have behaved...I wouldnt mind the following:

1.Coil building kit as all my goods were stolen and for now I have to use a sosatie stick as n coil rod
2.Maybe some more batteries
3.Another Minikin perhaps,to have the Goon in rotation?

Oh and thanx for the early Christmas prezzie,soon me and the wife will be joined by our own little elf...

Maybe as a last option,dont let our elf make ALL of my little vape budget disappear!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Cor

Jp1905 said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> Should you feel I have behaved...I wouldnt mind the following:
> 
> 1.Coil building kit as all my goods were stolen and for now I have to use a sosatie stick as n coil rod
> 2.Maybe some more batteries
> 3.Another Minikin perhaps,to have the Goon in rotation?
> 
> Oh and thanx for the early Christmas prezzie,soon me and the wife will be joined by our own little elf...
> 
> Maybe as a last option,dont let our elf make ALL of my little vape budget disappear!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Baie geluk my vriend daaai is net amazing.'n reuse kers geskenk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Jp1905 said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> Should you feel I have behaved...I wouldnt mind the following:
> 
> 1.Coil building kit as all my goods were stolen and for now I have to use a sosatie stick as n coil rod
> 2.Maybe some more batteries
> 3.Another Minikin perhaps,to have the Goon in rotation?
> 
> Oh and thanx for the early Christmas prezzie,soon me and the wife will be joined by our own little elf...
> 
> Maybe as a last option,dont let our elf make ALL of my little vape budget disappear!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations bud but I’ve got bad news about that budget....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## RayDeny

Dear Yong Nick

Please help me find the perfect setup to get my wife off of the stinkies that is bag friendly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

RayDeny said:


> Dear Yong Nick
> 
> Please help me find the perfect setup to get my wife off of the stinkies that is bag friendly.


@RayDeny, the Twisp Cue by all reports seems worth a try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kev mac

RayDeny said:


> Dear Yong Nick
> 
> Please help me find the perfect setup to get my wife off of the stinkies that is bag friendly.


The Pico seems to please many forum members.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Hey Santa me again.... if by any chance you run out of BB’s, a leakless 22ml rta with a >3,5 capacity would be a good consolation prize

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Raindance said:


> Well it is that time of year again and on the odd chance there is internet on the north pole, here's a chance to let Santa know what to place in your stocking come the 25th of December.
> 
> Do not worry about cost and that kind off stuff, you only need to have your name on the "Nice" list and being a forum member that is guaranteed!


Oh Santa please,a gorgeous redhead holding a large bag of crisp c-notes for me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cornelius

Dear Santa

Yes of course I have behaved all year, even completely stopped smoking.
All I want is a BB, SXK will do just fine.
But if you really think I deserve more, then a Reo of sorts will be great.

Thank you kindly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

ammit dual rta, black please, Mr. Claus

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

antonherbst said:


> Oh dear Santa where do i start with my list?
> 
> Oh heck let me try and keep this easy for you.
> 
> 1. Limelight squonker with the mech button and the 24mm flat atty mount.
> 2. Flave atty
> 3. LGHB2 x 2
> 
> That is all i want for Christmas this year.



If i could add to this short list of mine

A wapari nano
Skyline rta - original
Lghg2 x 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gersh

Dear Santa 

I’m a simple child...lol... all I want is the white minikin v2 with a black goon 1.5. 

PS: you still owe me rollerblades, when I was 9yrs old. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Vino1718

Dear Santa,

I've been selling the little vape gear that I have to upgrade from my Pico (1st mod) but in the end I'd use the money to close some other important holes in my life. I thus sincerely wish to get the following to upgrade from my Pico:

1) A MTL tank/device - This would be for my wife as I'm afraid that after the little one is born, she'd go back to stinkies. I'd also want to know what MTL feels like.
2) A Skyclone - I love fruity menthol's and this seems to be the talk of the town.
3) SXK BB - Same as above but would like to try my latest recipe on one of these.
4) A RSQ squonker - I'd love to try a regulated squonker
5) Some LG Chocs

Thanks Santa

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Dear Santa, 
I have tried really hard to be good this year and even did my bit for air pollution reduction. 

I would really like to have the opportunity to try a BB, clone will be fine, I may just get to like it.
 and the ability to mix better with a better scale,
 but mostly to try and bring more people into the digital age from old analogue technology, no more stinkies . Humble apology to all that had to put with my smell for 33 years, please pass it on to them, you must know who they are. 
Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Dear Sandy Claws

May I add a Therion75 BF, the old model not the C version, to my list.

I'll leave out some of those "Special" brownies for you...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dear Santa... Please bring me 3 x Skydrop's for my Skylines... Oh and a NarCa please.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mida Khan

Dear Santa,

I'm all about the simple and steady but since I've been really good all year I think I deserve a Hand Blown Italian dressed in Diamonds 




Covered in two-carat diamonds – 246 of them to be exact And it's only $887 000 

I will be checking my stocking at 23:59

Thanks 





Raindance said:


> Well it is that time of year again and on the odd chance there is internet on the north pole, here's a chance to let Santa know what to place in your stocking come the 25th of December.
> 
> Do not worry about cost and that kind off stuff, you only need to have your name on the "Nice" list and being a forum member that is guaranteed!


a

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF

Some 8A 14500 batteries please

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## 87hunter

Dear Santa,

I have been relatively well behaved this year.
Please can I have a juice dispenser stocked with Panama, I would also like lots of batteries wrapped as minions and lastly a sexy squonk.

Your Friend,

87

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dear Santa, don't forget to pop in on the 25th... no cookies and milk but how about a glass of squashed grapes?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 87hunter

Rob Fisher said:


> Dear Santa, don't forget to pop in on the 25th... no cookies and milk but how about a glass of squashed grapes?
> View attachment 115608


A fine taste in wine you have there good Sir, might need to Don a red suite, saddle up some rheedbuck and fly in from the drakensberg

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Dear Santa,I
I said that I didn't want anything - until I saw this new juice from @HouseOfVape





I would so much like to be taken back to the carefree days of childhood ... just for a little while, at least. Not too long though, as I wouldn't be able to vape! I've been dealing with the frustrations of supposedly minor renovations for the past month. While I enjoy standing on my own two feet, sometimes my feet get tired. And now they're very tired!

Also, if it's not too much to ask, may I have another Twisp Mini Vega? I think that I've persuaded a smoker to switch to vaping and she might buy my iJust S, which I've had for only 3 months, but I'll sell it to her for half the current market price. If she buys it, I need another device. I already have a Twisp Mini Vega and I love it! Another one in my Xmas stocking would vape my year!

Thank you for reading my mail, Santa. Please send all my love to your reindeer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Santa you old bastard. I just want to win the @KZOR and @hands juice comp
Nudge nudge, wink wink

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Dear Santa.... I can explain..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SinnerG

Dear Santa,

Can you please send a large container of laxatives through the postal service.
It seems the crap I ordered is stuck in the system.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Spyro

I remember setting up traps to try and catch santa with milk and cookies. Every year I would try but the traps were always sprung with a "nice try" letter left behind. I don't think I get to ask Santa for anything.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis

Vino1718 said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> I've been selling the little vape gear that I have to upgrade from my Pico (1st mod) but in the end I'd use the money to close some other important holes in my life. I thus sincerely wish to get the following to upgrade from my Pico:
> 
> 1) A MTL tank/device - This would be for my wife as I'm afraid that after the little one is born, she'd go back to stinkies. I'd also want to know what MTL feels like.
> 2) A Skyclone - I love fruity menthol's and this seems to be the talk of the town.
> 3) SXK BB - Same as above but would like to try my latest recipe on one of these.
> 4) A RSQ squonker - I'd love to try a regulated squonker
> 5) Some LG Chocs
> 
> Thanks Santa


You will have to hope you are on Santa's Super Nice List!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

RayDeny said:


> Dear Yong Nick
> 
> Please help me find the perfect setup to get my wife off of the stinkies that is bag friendly.



@RayDeny I'm curious as to why you call Santa "Yong Nick"? I googled it but couldn't find anything.

As to a bag-friendly device, I have three small ones - love them all!

Here's the Twisp Mini Vega. Small and light. I was told one can use any juice in it and that's what I've been doing, as Twisp juice is expensive.




Here's the Innokin Endura T20 - extremely light (from The Vape Guy @BumbleBee )





And here's the Aspire Gusto Mini, which works with flavoured nicotine salts pods. Strong nic!! Easy to carry around, no leakage, and easy to carry extra pods if necessary.



The other alternative is for your wife to get a bigger bag

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Norman Anderson

Just short and sweet, decent regulated mod at least 160 watt with non leaking tank and set of batteries

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I took a look at some of the posts from last year.. 

It would be interesting to find out if Santa provided what you wanted, or if you bought it for yourself. Alternatively did you forget about it and move onto something else ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The shops are starting their Xmas goodies in store already! What is on your Xmas shopping list?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Rob Fisher said:


> The shops are starting their Xmas goodies in store already! What is on your Xmas shopping list?
> View attachment 150242


On my list is one thing only.
Augvape Druga Foxy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> The shops are starting their Xmas goodies in store already! What is on your Xmas shopping list?
> View attachment 150242


Moooooore concentrates lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog

Topside

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bulldog said:


> Topside


Topside roast ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog

@RainstormZA my original post was "Last year I had Silverside so Topside this year" but thought it was a bit lame  so changed to just Topside

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

Black Friday specials will be my decider I think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Just good health. So far it's been challenging.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I don't do Christmas but I would like a Topside and perhaps a Citadel RDA (bf).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Dear Santa,

Please give me just one day of nothing to do...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

zadiac said:


> Just good health. So far it's been challenging.


Wishing you all the best!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## kabir499

Dear Santa.

Any AV/Complyfe setup. 
I promise to use VTC5a's 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

All I want for xmass is the charges dropped.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## jm10

Raindance said:


> All I want for xmass is the charges dropped.
> 
> Cheers



Did i miss something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168

Dear Santa

While I've cussed a lot this year (having a wife and kids aren't easy you know..), I've generally been a good boy. (no, don't check up on me... Just take my word for it)

I'd like the following pretty please


Ultem Drone DNA250C Squonk by Lost Vape
@Rob Fisher 's Vape Mail to be forwarded to my address
The winning lotto numbers to a MASSIVE jackpot (a measly 10mil wont cover my vaping habit)
Some sweets for my kids
a Nice ring for my wife (need to keep the family happy)
Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Resistance

To be alive and well so I can continue vaping and be there for my family longer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

My second wish is for my forum family to have everything they deserve, including the naughty ones

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> My second wish is for my forum family to have everything they deserve, including the naughty ones


Thanks for thinking of us naughty ones, every little bit helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> All I want for xmass is the charges dropped.
> 
> Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Is there anyone out there old enough to remember the song sung by Alvin and the Chipmunks and many others "All I Want for Christmas (Is My Two Front Teeth)".

It reached the top of the charts in 1948 and 1949 (long before my time) but was revived by others such as Ray Stevens,[5] George Strait, Danny Kaye with The Andrews Sisters, Urbie Green, The Platters, Dread Zeppelin, The Kelly Family,[6] Nat King Cole (reportedly Gardner's favorite version),[2] The Chipmunks, the Hampton String Quartet, The Three Stooges and Count von Count of _Sesame Street._




All I Want for Christmas (Is My Two Front Teeth)
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Everybody stops and stares at me
These two teeth are gone as you can see
I don't know just who to blame for this catastrophe
But my one wish on Christmas Eve is as plain as can be
All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth
My two front teeth
See my two front teeth
Gee, if I could only have my two front teeth
Then I could wish you, "Merry Christmas"
It seems so long since I could say
"Sister, Susie sitting on a thistle!"
Gosh, oh gee, how happy I'd be, if I could only whistle
All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth
My two front teeth
See my two front teeth
Gee, if I could only have my two front teeth
Then I could wish you, "Merry Christmas"
It seems…

It's even made it onto tee shirts.





Who says only modern music is rubbish ?

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches

water, all i want for Christmas is water....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

lesvaches said:


> water, all i want for Christmas is water....




@BumbleBee sent me a bottle of drought relief water when I ordered from him. Maybe you should ask everyone who is going to give you vape products for Christmas to buy from him. If he sends you water with each order you kill two birds with one stone. 

PS I don't approve of stoning birds. I hope that I don't trigger the anti bird stoning lobby by using this ancient idiom. Apparently this idiom " (is) even regard(ed) as offensive and an embarrassment to the English language".

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @BumbleBee sent me a bottle of drought relief water when I ordered from him. Maybe you should ask everyone who is going to give you vape products for Christmas to buy from him. If he sends you water with each order you kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> PS I don't approve of stoning birds. I hope that I don't trigger the anti bird stoning lobby by using this ancient idiom. Apparently this idiom " (is) even regard(ed) as offensive and an embarrassment to the English language".


oh jeez, don't get me started i LIVE to trigger lefty antifa "happy" sexuals....
do let's if i can get to that bird like Augusto José Ramón Pinochet Ugarte with a trip in a helicopter with some communists.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

lesvaches said:


> oh jeez, don't get me started i LIVE to trigger lefty antifa "happy" sexuals....
> do let's if i can get to that bird like Augusto José Ramón Pinochet Ugarte with a trip in a helicopter with some communists.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

Raindance said:


> All I want for xmass is the charges dropped.
> 
> Cheers


The guys at the Cape Town vape meet convinced me yesterday to drop the charges against you @Raindance because apparently you are not a bad bloke, so your Christmas wish is granted. 
Now @MrGSmokeFree and @Puff the Magic Dragon you may want to remove the defamatory posts before I lay the charges for Christmas never mind drop them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Bulldog said:


> The guys at the Cape Town vape meet convinced me yesterday to drop the charges against you @Raindance because apparently you are not a bad bloke, so your Christmas wish is granted.
> Now @MrGSmokeFree and @Puff the Magic Dragon you may want to remove the defamatory posts before I lay the charges for Christmas never mind drop them.


Thanks @Bulldog , in return I’ll be removing the “For a good time phone Bulldog...” advert from Gumtree, Graig’s list and so on. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> Thanks @Bulldog , in return I’ll be removing the “For a good time phone Bulldog...” advert from Gumtree, Graig’s list and so on.
> 
> Regards



Don't remove them @Raindance . He is loving all the attention.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

All I want for Christmas is a Nvidia Shield and just something extra that would be nice a Squid Industries Detonator Mod to Sit next to my Double Barrel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Clouds4Days said:


> All I want for Christmas is a Nvidia Shield and just something extra that would be nice a Squid Industries Detonator Mod to Sit next to my Double Barrel


Why a Shield? Just build a proper gaming rig...I'll help you

And ditto on the Detonator my DB seems to have died....

P.S remeber to put the normal pin back if you going to use a dripper on the DB lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Daniel said:


> Why a Shield? Just build a proper gaming rig...I'll help you
> 
> And ditto on the Detonator my DB seems to have died....
> 
> P.S remeber to put the normal pin back if you going to use a dripper on the DB lol



Not for Gaming hey bud but to use as a Media Player.
I dont like PC gaming I love my Consoles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Clouds4Days said:


> Not for Gaming hey bud but to use as a Media Player.
> I dont like PC gaming I love my Consoles.


If you have a console just load Plex and done and dusted I sent you WA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------

